# Esonerato Montella. Panchina a Gattuso



## patriots88 (27 Novembre 2017)

Il Milan ha comunicato di aver esonerato Montella. Al suo posto Rino Gattuso, oramai ex tecnico della Primavera del Milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Novembre 2017)

Era ora...ok essere in difficoltà, ma prendere per il culo costantemente anche no!


----------



## therednblack (27 Novembre 2017)

dio mio non ci credo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Godo


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> meglio tardi che mai.



Sinceramente non avrei messo Gattuso, ma non mi pare che il mercato dei “free agent” offra granché, almeno è già nell’ambiente


----------



## Marilson (27 Novembre 2017)

ho smesso di lavorare per venire subito su Milan World  . Punto piu' alto della stagione come godimento


----------



## Pablito (27 Novembre 2017)

In bocca al lupo, Ringhio


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Ora siamo nella mani di Rino , io spero con tutto me stesso che li prenda a schiaffi tutti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Novembre 2017)

Peccato perché stavamo crescendo da 6 mesi e avevamo il possesso


----------



## bmb (27 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso. Che società di viscidi


----------



## Alex (27 Novembre 2017)

spero almeno gli tiri fuori un pó di grinta


----------



## pisolo22 (27 Novembre 2017)

Meglio tardi che mai ormai si era toccato proprio il fondo. Speriamo che Gattuso come traghettatore faccia bene e ci faccia almeno vedere un calcio diverso rispetto a quello vergognoso dell'ultimo periodo. A giugno 2018 però qualunque cosa accada voglio Conte sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> meglio tardi che mai.



Buon lavoro Rino
sono già in trepidante attesa per il futuro allenatore 2018 -2019 A Conte


----------



## Eziomare (27 Novembre 2017)

Daje! 
Persino una autogestione sarebbe preferibile al Milan di Montella!


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Novembre 2017)

bah


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Novembre 2017)

Non è proprio il primo candidato che avrei scelto ma comunque: Daje Rino!!! Fai correre quei cadaveri!!


----------



## PM3 (27 Novembre 2017)

Scelta logica che ci sta tutta. 
Inutile prendere un tecnico e ripartire da 0. 
Gattuso è da inizio stagione che è presente a Milanello, ha lavorato a stretto contatto con Montella. 
Magari riuscirà a trasmettere quella cattiveria che ieri ho visto solo in Bonucci e Cutrone.


----------



## Eziomare (27 Novembre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho smesso di lavorare per venire subito su Milan World  . Punto piu' alto della stagione come godimento



Aaahhaah e' vero!
Pero' #####, siamo ridotti male...


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2017)

finalmente!! spero che l'affidamento a Gattuso sia solo in attesa di trovare un sostituto perchè non me lo vedo proprio e non vorrei bruciassero un altra bandiera. Già mi dispiace molto ciò che è accaduto a superpippo


----------



## Garrincha (27 Novembre 2017)

Adesso non ci sono più alibi o forse si se diranno che Gattuso non era pronto


----------



## Mika (27 Novembre 2017)

In bocca al lupo Ringhio. Non ti si chiede di fare i miracoli o giocare calcio champagne ma mi basta che metti la fame e cattiveria che hai dato alla primavera in questi mesi.


----------



## Love (27 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso come gioca in primavera 433???


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato perché stavamo crescendo da 6 mesi e avevamo il possesso


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2017)

Giusto, serve una scossa


----------



## smallball (27 Novembre 2017)

in bocca al lupo Rino,compito molto arduo


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Novembre 2017)

Godo come un idrante


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Novembre 2017)

Preferivo un allenatore con maggiore esperienza... ma pur di liberarmi del mollusco, avrei preso chiunque...

Buon lavoro Rino!!!


----------



## vanbasten (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> meglio tardi che mai.



lo sapevo che lo cacciavano. mi spiace un po ma era inevitabile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Novembre 2017)

Finalmente, serviva una scossa alla squadra.
Ora in bocca al lupo a Rino!


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

dalla padella alla brace...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

Inizia una nuova pagina.

Ma dopo Seedorf Inzaghi e Brocchi... adesso Gattuso. Cambia la società ma non l'andazzo direi. Stile navigazione al buio e improvvisazione.

Con tutto il rispetto Rino ha alle spalle giusto i playoff di Legapro vinti col Pisa, come può risollevarci da questa situazione??
La sua virtù indiscutibile è umana, la sua grande presa sulla mente dei giocatori, fiducia disciplina e motivazione. Speriamo basti ma dubito.


----------



## krull (27 Novembre 2017)

Esonero l' unica soluzione. Tempistiche ridicole. era da fare 2 mesi fa.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

Alla buon ora.

Di Gattuso non mi fido granchè ma almeno il mio fegato non ne risentirà nel dopopartita con delle dichiarazioni imbecilli.


----------



## jacky (27 Novembre 2017)

Non ho fiducia in Gattuso ma esonero inevitabile.

Sarei andato su un altro profilo, Giudolin, Reja o Mazzarri.

Aver comprato una società con 1,2 miliardi di euro e poi ritrovarsi l'allenatore del Pisa che non ha fatto un punto o quasi in B. Mah.


----------



## bmb (27 Novembre 2017)

F e M più confusi di Montella. Gattuso ha sempre fallito e su questa panchina si brucerà definitivamente. Serviva Ancelotti per programmare la prossima stagione. Campionato buttato. El buttata. Stagione finita a Novembre, come una Lazio qualsiasi


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Gattuso come gioca in primavera 433???



343


----------



## Mika (27 Novembre 2017)

Difficilmente un alleantore di'esperienza libero avrebbe accettato sei mesi di contratto con possibile rinnovo se si fosse raggiunta la EL.
Meglio andare avanti con Ringhio e poi prenderne uno nuovo top a giugno quando si liberano molti allenatori con esperienza intenazionale (Conte è il mio sogno).


----------



## PM3 (27 Novembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Gattuso come gioca in primavera 433???



Transfermarkt dice che ha giocato con il 433 o 4312. 
Ma ricordo di aver letto che usasse lo stesso modulo della prima squadra (il 343), magari qualcuno che ha visto le partite ci può illuminare.
Comunque in interviste passate aveva detto che il suo stile è basato sul 433 o 4312.


----------



## Milo (27 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso????

cosa ha fatto in passato per meritarsi la nostra panchina???

Pazzi, è un rischio troppo grosso, può far peggio anche di Montella.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Novembre 2017)

Ma temporaneamente Gattuso o definitivamente?


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

perderemo pure col benevento...


----------



## Love (27 Novembre 2017)

A Gattuso chiedo una formazione messa in campo con un senso logico...più corsa,fisicità e poi dovrà motivarli come solo lui sa fare...nelle ultime settimane in primavera ha giocato il 3-4-3 ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Nel comunicato c'è scritto che la squadra viene affidata a Gattuso ma non che Gattuso sarà il nostro allenatore fino a fine anno ..che stia arrivando qualcuno ?


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Io dopo ieri avrei esonerato Kalinic e Andrè Silva 
Cmq voglio proprio vedere cosa succederà adesso che siamo nelle mani di Mirabelli e Ringhio, minghibottana


----------



## de sica (27 Novembre 2017)

GODooooooo


----------



## ignaxio (27 Novembre 2017)

Ha pagato la testardaggine su Kalinic stavolta


----------



## patriots88 (27 Novembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma temporaneamente Gattuso o definitivamente?



eh si temporaneamente che si sta cercando di convincere guardiola.
è definitivo.
il più classico dei traghettatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma temporaneamente Gattuso o definitivamente?



ecco infatti


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato c'è scritto che la squadra viene affidata a Gattuso ma non che Gattuso sarà il nostro allenatore fino a fine anno ..che stia arrivando qualcuno ?



se non c'è scritto nulla allora vuol dire che rimane lui sennò scrivevano è momentaneamente affidata a


----------



## Eziomare (27 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 343



Il primo passo deve essere il rientro in pianta stabile alla difesa a 4, spero tanto che ringhio non ci riproponga l'orribile schema con difesa a 3.


----------



## danjr (27 Novembre 2017)

Forza Ringhio! peggio è impossibile fare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Il paradosso del calcio , se ieri quell asino di Kalinic da solo davanti alla porta avesse segnato oggi Montella sarebbe ancora il nostro allenatore. 

Il calcio è cosi.


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma temporaneamente Gattuso o definitivamente?



me lo chiedo pure io. Spero solo temporaneamente....


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inizia una nuova pagina.
> 
> Ma dopo Seedorf Inzaghi e Brocchi... adesso Gattuso. Cambia la società ma non l'andazzo direi. Stile navigazione al buio e improvvisazione.
> 
> ...



Magari ora vinceremo qualche partita per 1-0, lo spero.
Mi spiace per montella, non l'ho mai giudicato per i trascorsi viola ma per quanto fatto con noi lo scorso anno e ,dove avevo trovato un allenatore scaltro, furbo, pratico e con le idee chiare , quest'anno l'ho visto solo in grossa difficoltà alla ricerca di un calcio per esteti ma che non bada al risultato.
Mi ha profondamente deluso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Novembre 2017)

Ricordo che tantissimi in estate dicevano che Montella era il nostro top player. Questo la dice lunga su come cambi l'idea in modo drastico nella testa dei tifosi. In ogni caso ritengo questo sia il momento peggiore per cambiare. La squadra iniziava a girare un minimo e Montella si sentiva già messo con le spalle al muro. Umanamente poi mi dispiace anche, perchè si giocava la carriera con questo ingaggio. In pratica sarà visto a vita come allenatore mediocre da Sampdoria,Fiorentina,Torino e Genoa. 

Spero solo che non brucino anche Gattuso, quello non lo accetterei.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> se non c'è scritto nulla allora vuol dire che rimane lui sennò scrivevano è momentaneamente affidata a



però un dubbio è lecito.


----------



## Eziomare (27 Novembre 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Gattuso????
> 
> cosa ha fatto in passato per meritarsi la nostra panchina???
> 
> Pazzi, è un rischio troppo grosso, può far peggio anche di Montella.



Credo sia impossibile, nemmeno a farci apposta.


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il paradosso del calcio , se ieri quell asino di Kalinic da solo davanti alla porta avesse segnato oggi Montella sarebbe ancora il nostro allenatore.
> 
> Il calcio è cosi.



infatti. Paradossalmente ieri è stata la miglior prestazione in campionato degli ultimi 2 mesi


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Novembre 2017)

Serviva una scossa Raga. Anche motivazionale. Poi speriamo che sul lato tecnico-tattico sia all’altezza.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> A Gattuso chiedo una formazione messa in campo con un senso logico...più corsa,fisicità e poi dovrà motivarli come solo lui sa fare...nelle ultime settimane in primavera ha giocato il 3-4-3 ...



Caro mio, l'unica speranza è che metta in campo proprio quelli della Primavera, compreso Cutrone. Ieri il migliore in campo è stato Montolivo, ti rendi conto?


----------



## DrHouse (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il paradosso del calcio , se ieri quell asino di Kalinic da solo davanti alla porta avesse segnato oggi Montella sarebbe ancora il nostro allenatore.
> 
> Il calcio è cosi.



Chi di Kalinic ferisce, di Kalinic perisce.

Alleluia!
In bocca al lupo Ringhio, trasforma la squadra e falli giocare fino alla morte


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Serviva una scossa Raga. Anche motivazionale. Poi speriamo che sul lato tecnico-tattico sia all’altezza.



L'unica cosa che mi rende positivo è che almeno a livello caratteriale se non ci mettono la grinta Gattuso entrerà in campo per menarli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2017)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSA?????


----------



## ARKANA (27 Novembre 2017)

Grazieeeeh, rip e insegna agli angeli come ridere in conferenza stampa dopo una partita orrenda


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Novembre 2017)

Più che una scossa di motivazioni, qui serviva un allenatore che la piantasse di mettere i giocatori in campo a caso senza nessuna idea, speriamo Gattuso abbia qualche idea

D'altronde il tempo per osservare la squadra l'ha avuto e sapeva che l'esonero di Montella era possibile


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> infatti. Paradossalmente ieri è stata la miglior prestazione in campionato degli ultimi 2 mesi



Con una formazione oserei dire logica. Rino ripartirà da quella, con due punte più Suso. Che altro? Il punto è che oggi abbiamo capito che il mercato ce lo siamo fatti fare da Alessandro Moggi, il che spiega il disastro.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però un dubbio è lecito.



Non credo, un potenziale traghettatore che non fosse Gattuso lo avrebbero bloccato già da tempo in caso.
Poi domani faranno la conferenza con Rino.


E poi l'unico che DEVE arrivare ormai non si muove più questa stagione (l'occasione d'oro ce l'ha scippata quel somaro di Mourinho) e forse nemmeno la prossima.


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Novembre 2017)

Adesso vediamo questa rosa quanto vale.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Novembre 2017)

La scelta di Gattuso denota che per il prossimo anno dovrebbero avere le idee abbastanza chiare.
altrimenti avrebbero preso il Mazzarri di turno col classico biennale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Novembre 2017)

Era dai tempi dell'acciuga che non godevo così tanto ad un esonero.
Condannato proprio dal suo uomo, Kalinic, che ha sbagliato tutto il possibile e lo ha fatto fuori! San Nikola!

Ora squadra in mano a Gattuso traghettatore, scelta saggia, perchè conosce l'ambiente, ha sempre fatto le nozze coi fichi secchi in panchina (fuorchè a palermo, ma li la situazione è sempre paradossale), ha polso e carattere, è benvoluto da tutti nell'ambiente, e soprattutto ha grandi capacità coi giovani (crescita esponenziale della nostra primavera tutta farina del suo sacco), econ un gruppo pieno di ragazzi come il nostro, Ringhio ha 6 mesi circa per plasmare la mentalità di questi ragazzi per consegnarli poi al top mister di turno.
Ha comunque una grande occasione di mettersi in mostra da non sottovalutare, di solito sono contrario a queste operazioni stile brocchi e inzaghi, ma sono certo che rino non ci deluderà, e che comunque vada sarà sincero con noi e con la squadra: già questo è un grande passo avanti, verso il rispetto e l'amore dei tifosi.

FORZA RINGHIO E CIAO MOLLUSCOMONTELLA!


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

e' la fine...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo questa rosa quanto vale.


No... Gattuso non è un un bravo tecnico; quindi, non renderanno nemmeno con lui. Da questo cambio mi aspetto soltanto di vedere un po' di serenità a livello ambientale e qualche sfangata in più in campionato contro quelle sopra di noi in classifica. 
Non abbiamo mica preso Guardiola, eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non credo, un potenziale traghettatore che non fosse Gattuso lo avrebbero bloccato già da tempo in caso.
> Poi domani faranno la conferenza con Rino.
> 
> 
> E poi l'unico che DEVE arrivare ormai non si muove più questa stagione (l'occasione d'oro ce l'ha scippata quel somaro di Mourinho) e forse nemmeno la prossima.



e si , ora non ci rimane che sperare in Gattuso. 

Onestamente come preparazione nutro qualche dubbio in Rino , ma sotto l'aspetto caratteriale non c'è nulla da dire. 

A questa squadra serve continuità e normalità


----------



## Anguus (27 Novembre 2017)

Scelta palesemente ritardata e dirigenza palesemente incoerente. Confusione totale e assoluta, Montella andava esonerato prima se le intenzioni erano queste perché la squadra non ha MAI mostrato segnali di crescita dal punto di vista del gioco. Provo a darmi una spiegazione diversa che darebbe più coerenza alla situazione: la squadra ha manifestato con evidenza di non essere più col proprio tecnico e alla dirigenza non è rimasta altra scelta. Adesso non mi aspetto i miracoli tecnici da Gattuso che per quanto possa infinitamente stimare giudico un allenatore non all'altezza del Milan, mi aspetto però una squadra con più carattere che corra il doppio. Una sola certezza, la stagione è oramai andata ragazzi..


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Novembre 2017)

Non poteva essere altri che Gattuso .. qualsiasi altro allenatore non viene per stare fino a Maggio e minimo ti chiede un altro campionato .. ora coi nomi che girano ( Mazzarri, Guidolin ) io non azzarderei uno di loro anche per il prossimo campionato ... Rino magari rischia ma al momento giusto attaccherà al muro chi se lo merita .. e per me questa cosa è già tantissimo ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Gattuso denota che per il prossimo anno dovrebbero avere le idee abbastanza chiare.
> altrimenti avrebbero preso il Mazzarri di turno col classico biennale.


Esatto... spero stiano già al lavoro col tecnico top (Conte?).


----------



## BELOUFA (27 Novembre 2017)

Simpatico come in contemporanea esonerano Montella e ci dicono che il mercato lo ha fatto Alessandro Moggi, quindi Mirabelli sta al milan solo per farci fare figure di ***** da zampognani..........
ma per favore, se lasciano fare anche una sola altra sessione di mercato a questo capraro di rende qui commettono un crimine calcistico.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2017)

Vedi l'allegato 1120


----------



## wfiesso (27 Novembre 2017)

Stacco dal lavoro dopo una mattinata tremenda e trovo sto regalo? un po tardi ma finalmente ce lo siamo tolto di torno sto incapace... Su Ringhio invece ho delle perplessità:
1) stava lavorando bene con la primavera, e se va male in un sol colpo ci bruciamo sia la primavera che Ringhio
2) Non so se sia pronto, solo di una cosa sono certo, gli farà sputare sangue, che già è un upgrade, visto che con Montella non avevamo ne gioco ne grinta.

Detto ciò, Buon lavoro Rino, noi siamo con te.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Novembre 2017)

Meglio tardi che mai. Addio ridolino. 

Buon lavoro Rino!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Novembre 2017)

Comunque, pur non avendo seguito la nostra primavera ho letto che Gattuso ha imparato dai propri errori, dopo le prime partite, e ha raddrizzato presto la barca, iniziando poi a far bene. Magari ci sorprenderà. Già imparare dai propri errori (cosa che si rifiuta di fare Montella) è sintomo di intelligenza.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

La cosa fondamentale comunque è che mi è bastato questo per farmi tornare la voglia (quella vera) di vedere le partite.

Finalmente.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato di aver esonerato Montella. Al suo posto Rino Gattuso, oramai ex tecnico della Primavera del Milan.



Quotate!


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che tantissimi in estate dicevano che Montella era il nostro top player. Questo la dice lunga su come cambi l'idea in modo drastico nella testa dei tifosi. In ogni caso ritengo questo sia il momento peggiore per cambiare. La squadra iniziava a girare un minimo e Montella si sentiva già messo con le spalle al muro. Umanamente poi mi dispiace anche, perchè si giocava la carriera con questo ingaggio. In pratica sarà visto a vita come allenatore mediocre da Sampdoria,Fiorentina,Torino e Genoa.
> 
> Spero solo che non brucino anche Gattuso, quello non lo accetterei.



Delle carriere di Gattuso e Montella come allenatori francamente me ne infischio, visto che da calciatori hanno già fatto soldi a palate, beati loro. Sono comunque d'accordo con te sul fatto che un cambiamento tanto drastico e brutale dopo un pari con il Toro (partita peraltro dominata dal Milan), identico risultato ottenuto dall'Inda due domeniche fa, sia un errore. Ieri peraltro si era vista in campo una formazione logica e l'impegno profuso dai giocatori mi è sembrato buono. Non è colpa di nessuno se a conti fatti sono dei mediocri. L'allenatore si manda via se ti accorgi che la squadra gli rema contro, ma non mi sembrava questo il caso. Quanto alle scelte tattiche, Montella le ha provate proprio tutte, ma il difetto stava nel manico di una squadra male assortita. Circa Rino, era evidente la manovra poco limpida di fargli rinunciare al ruolo di allenatore professionista per farlo rientrare in società come allenatore delle giovanili. Qualcuno aveva già in animo la mossa che stamattina si è realizzata. Adesso quel qualcuno è sul filo del rasoio, perché sarà il prossimo che salterà.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2017)

Bene, non me lo aspettavo affatto.

Speriamo Gattuso non sia un salto dalla padella alla brace.

Onestamente non l' avrei esonerato, probabilmente non ci capisco nulla di allenatori (sono serio), in quanto mai nella mia vita MAI ho dato le colpe tutte ad un allenatore per qualcosa (a parte Ventura).

Anche ieri non vedo che colpa possa aver avuto Montella, abbiamo subito un tiro in 95 minuti, che colpa ne ha lui se sbagliamo davanti alla porta e ogni "ultimo passaggio"?

Detto questo, bene cosi, a me gli allenatori non fanno ne caldo ne freddo, basta sia capace e non faccia danni, poi uno vale l'altro.

Spero abbiate ragione tutti voi che esultate, come ho detto di allenatori non ci capisco molto.

Spero che dalla prossima iniziamo a vincerle tutte visti i caroselli che stiamo facendo.

Forza Rino! speriamo almeno la grinta non manchi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato di aver esonerato Montella. Al suo posto Rino Gattuso, oramai ex tecnico della Primavera del Milan.



Se gli fanno più di 6 mesi di contratto veniamo coi bastoni


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No... Gattuso non è un un bravo tecnico; quindi, non renderanno nemmeno con lui. Da questo cambio mi aspetto soltanto di vedere un po' di serenità a livello ambientale e qualche sfangata in più in campionato contro quelle sopra di noi in classifica.
> Non abbiamo mica preso Guardiola, eh.



Qualcosa di meglio è impossibile non vederlo....qui la maggior parte degli utenti sostiene che la squadra è fortissima e che sia stato montella a frenarne l impeto.
Se anche con Gattuso vedremo la stessa schifezza vista ad oggi, avremo la certezza assoluta che abbiamo buttato nel wc 250 mln di euro.
Io come tanti non vedeva l'ora di far fuori montella perché oggettivamente non ha dato, ma sono anche quello che sostiene che questa squadra sia stata costruita malissimo, con gente presa a caso e senza un disegno tattico e strategico chiaro.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se gli fanno più di 6 mesi di contratto veniamo coi bastoni



Si beh, se lo fanno sono scemi.


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Novembre 2017)

Scelta tardiva ed inevitabile a questo punto. Inutile discutere la scelta di Gattuso perché nella situazione attuale nessun allenatore di un certo tipo avrebbe accettato 6 mesi per poi lasciare la panchina ad un altro. Certo si sarebbe potuto puntare sul Reja di turno, come sostengo da un paio di mesi, ma è evidente che, per questioni d'immagine, prediligano puntare su un profilo diverso.

Ora Fassone e Mirabelli devono tirare fuori gli attributi ed incominciare a lavorare seriamente. Gattuso li sta salvando e non merita di essere gettato in pasto a stampa e tifosi se le cose andranno male. Va difeso e sostenuto perché è l'unica bandiera che abbiamo in società e perché rappresenta un pezzo importante della nostra storia.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato di aver esonerato Montella. Al suo posto Rino Gattuso, oramai ex tecnico della Primavera del Milan.



Ce l'hanno fatta?

Incredibile.

Benvenuto Rino!


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> La cosa fondamentale comunque è che mi è bastato questo per farmi tornare la voglia (quella vera) di vedere le partite.
> 
> Finalmente.



.


----------



## Anguus (27 Novembre 2017)

Personalmente mi dispiace tantissimo per la Primavera, stava andando davvero bene..secondo me Tiago Dias e Bellanova definitivamente aggregati in prima squadra. Difficile dirlo ma ci tocca giocare quel che resta della stagione come una provinciale, che per quanto visto finora forse non è poi tanto male, perché se Montella e troupe al seguito avessero avuto un bel cesto di umiltà in più in questa prima parte di campionato avremmo avuto parecchi punti in più. Per questo motivo Montella si conferma allenatore da squadra senza particolari ambizioni di partenza, è giovane e probabilmente migliorerà. L'errore è stato fatto a giugno scorso quando si è voluto affidare a Montella il compito di riportare in alto il Milan dopo una ricostruzione totale, ricostruzione che avrebbe dovuto inevitabilmente coinvolgere anche lui prevedendo alla guida tecnica un allenatore vincente e titolato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di meglio è impossibile non vederlo....qui la maggior parte degli utenti sostiene che la squadra è fortissima e che sia stato montella a frenarne l impeto.
> Se anche con Gattuso vedremo la stessa schifezza vista ad oggi, avremo la certezza assoluta che abbiamo buttato nel wc 250 mln di euro.
> Io come tanti non vedeva l'ora di far fuori montella perché oggettivamente non ha dato, ma sono anche quello che sostiene che questa squadra sia stata costruita malissimo, con gente presa a caso e senza un disegno tattico e strategico chiaro.


Sono uno di quelli. Sì, Montella ha frenato l'impeto, ma perché è un cattivo tecnico; anche Gattuso è un cattivo tecnico, però; quindi cosa ti aspetti di vedere? Per non frenare l'impeto serve un tecnico bravo.
Da Gattuso ci aspettiamo soltanto meno prese per il culo e un traghettare fino a giugno. Ripeto, non abbiamo ingaggiato Guardiola.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Novembre 2017)

Pure Bacca poco dispiaciuto mi dicono...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Novembre 2017)

Era ora!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari ora vinceremo qualche partita per 1-0, lo spero.
> Mi spiace per montella, non l'ho mai giudicato per i trascorsi viola ma per quanto fatto con noi lo scorso anno e ,dove avevo trovato un allenatore scaltro, furbo, pratico e con le idee chiare , quest'anno l'ho visto solo in grossa difficoltà alla ricerca di un calcio per esteti ma che non bada al risultato.
> Mi ha profondamente deluso.



quello è il rammarico più grande, la prima metà della scorsa stagione era più pragmatico, badava al sodo, poi cerco di inserire gente più tecnica come sosa a discapito di locatelli e kucka e inizio il declino, quest'anno invece manco ha provato ad essere pragmatico.


----------



## Casnop (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato di aver esonerato Montella. Al suo posto Rino Gattuso, oramai ex tecnico della Primavera del Milan.


Annunciato. Settimana senza impegni, prima della partita con il Benevento. In una stagione ormai compromessa quanto al campionato, una scelta non disprezzabile. In bocca al lupo al prode Rino, ne avrà tanto bisogno.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque, pur non avendo seguito la nostra primavera ho letto che Gattuso ha imparato dai propri errori, dopo le prime partite, e ha raddrizzato presto la barca, iniziando poi a far bene. Magari ci sorprenderà. Già imparare dai propri errori (cosa che si rifiuta di fare Montella) è sintomo di intelligenza.



Montella le ha tentate tutte. Una punta, due punte, dieci punte, due portieri, tre difensori, cinque difensori. Mancava che tentasse di fare giocare il cuoco di Milanello e poi eravamo al completo. Lo volete capire che abbiamo delle PIPPE di giocatori e che se anche arrivasse dal cielo una triade formata da Conte-Ancelotti-Mourinho circondata dagli angeli, questa squadra lotterebbe comunque per il sesto-settimo posto?


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

fara' massimo 3 partite... e poi devono richiamare per forza Montella...


----------



## uolfetto (27 Novembre 2017)

spero di sbagliarmi ma prevedo un ritorno di montella prima di natale


----------



## Giangy (27 Novembre 2017)

Finalmente! Era ora! Erano inaccettabili le sue risate da prendere in giro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scelta tardiva ed inevitabile a questo punto. Inutile discutere la scelta di Gattuso perché nella situazione attuale nessun allenatore di un certo tipo avrebbe accettato 6 mesi per poi lasciare la panchina ad un altro. Certo si sarebbe potuto puntare sul Reja di turno, come sostengo da un paio di mesi, ma è evidente che, per questioni d'immagine, prediligano puntare su un profilo diverso.
> 
> Ora Fassone e Mirabelli devono tirare fuori gli attributi ed incominciare a lavorare seriamente. Gattuso li sta salvando e non merita di essere gettato in pasto a stampa e tifosi se le cose andranno male. Va difeso e sostenuto perché è l'unica bandiera che abbiamo in società e perché rappresenta un pezzo importante della nostra storia.



Gattuso da parte sua ha adesso 8 partite " facili " per fare bene e iniziare a fare punti . 

La squadra non era scarsa prima e non lo sarà a maggio , non erano dei campioni e non lo saranno a maggio... se veramente vogliamo svoltare il passo gattuso andava fatto e adesso occorre un attaccante di livello.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato di aver esonerato Montella. Al suo posto Rino Gattuso, oramai ex tecnico della Primavera del Milan.



beh, così all'improvviso????


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Novembre 2017)

Finalmente!

In boca al lupo Rino!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari ora vinceremo qualche partita per 1-0, lo spero.
> Mi spiace per montella, non l'ho mai giudicato per i trascorsi viola ma per quanto fatto con noi lo scorso anno e ,dove avevo trovato un allenatore scaltro, furbo, pratico e con le idee chiare , quest'anno l'ho visto solo in grossa difficoltà alla ricerca di un calcio per esteti ma che non bada al risultato.
> Mi ha profondamente deluso.



Devo dire che ultimamente mi trovavo molto d'accordo con te. Io difendo sempre a spada tratta gli allenatori perchè cambiarli a stagione in corsa porta sempre a disastri, salvo le rarissime eccezioni.

Però nelle ultime partite l'ho visto molto confuso, ha sconfessato scelte che sembravano granitiche e ha perseverato in esperimenti che a questo punto non si possono più fare. L'anno scorso lo accusavano dell'opposto, ovvero di radicale 433 e di far giocare sempre gli stessi, quest'anno siamo arrivati ai limiti dell'anarchia.

Il principio di gioco ci sta, alla fine se vogliamo crescere al livello delle grandi dobbiamo avere una mentalità di costruzione del gioco, ma questo principio era ormai diventato l'obiettivo, non lo strumento.

Inoltre ieri abbiamo visto chiari segni di malessere dei giocatori, segno di una fiducia che ormai non c'era più.

In Gattuso speriamo tutti, fosse solo per affetto verso una nostra leggenda, ma io non mi aspetto nulla di buono, sinceramente. Gattuso è famoso per avere sempre squadre che hanno il peggior attacco del campionato, organizzate difensivamente ma anche con un gioco ultradifensivo. Sappiamo cosa aspettarci dunque.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> La cosa fondamentale comunque è che mi è bastato questo per farmi tornare la voglia (quella vera) di vedere le partite.
> 
> Finalmente.



Concordo in toto



Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Montella le ha tentate tutte. Una punta, due punte, dieci punte, due portieri, tre difensori, cinque difensori. Mancava che tentasse di fare giocare il cuoco di Milanello e poi eravamo al completo. Lo volete capire che abbiamo delle PIPPE di giocatori e che se anche arrivasse dal cielo una triade formata da Conte-Ancelotti-Mourinho circondata dagli angeli, questa squadra lotterebbe comunque per il sesto-settimo posto?



Vedremo, tutto può essere, ma pensare che la squadra sia peggio dello scorso anno è da TSO


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello è il rammarico più grande, la prima metà della scorsa stagione era più pragmatico, badava al sodo, poi cerco di inserire gente più tecnica come sosa a discapito di locatelli e kucka e inizio il declino, quest'anno invece manco ha provato ad essere pragmatico.




Quello che mi manda fuori di testa , a me frega ZERO di giocare bene . 

Io voglio vincere anche di chiappa al 90esimo.


----------



## edoardo (27 Novembre 2017)

Fai quello che è nelle tue capacità.Sappiamo che sei onesto e hai dignità.Pane al pane è quello che vogliamo sentirci dire.In cyyo alla balena RINGHIO


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2017)

Brava Repubblica ad aver anticipato la notizia.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Pure Bacca poco dispiaciuto mi dicono...



Ah ah ah, questa era buona 
Mi viene in mente che giovedì sera (io le partite del Milan le vedo tutte, purtroppo) Hakan Calhanoglu ha tirato una punizione cosi lenta e fiacca che è diventata un passaggio involontario per Andre Silva che l'ha intercettata e girata in porta. Vi rendete conto in che circo siamo finiti? E qualcuno spera che un cambio in panchina risolva le cose? La soluzione qui è liberarsi in fretta già a gennaio di un po' di ciarpame e prendere qualche giocatore (di calcio, non di calcetto), anche in prestito, che ci salvi la stagione.


----------



## mabadi (27 Novembre 2017)

E ora ridi montella


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Il primo passo deve essere il rientro in pianta stabile alla difesa a 4, spero tanto che ringhio non ci riproponga l'orribile schema con difesa a 3.



Gattuso ha giocato con la difesa a 4 solo a Pisa in Legapro due anni fa. Poi sempre difesa a 3.
Inoltre è un allenatore ultradifensivista, le sue squadre segnano sempre col contagocce. Bisogna sapere a cosa andremo incontro dunque.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Novembre 2017)

Onestamente sono poco convinto di questa scelta, giocarsi l'europa league con gattuso mi lascia molto perplesso.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Novembre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di meglio è impossibile non vederlo....qui la maggior parte degli utenti sostiene che la squadra è fortissima e che sia stato montella a frenarne l impeto.
> Se anche con Gattuso vedremo la stessa schifezza vista ad oggi, avremo la certezza assoluta che abbiamo buttato nel wc 250 mln di euro.
> Io come tanti non vedeva l'ora di far fuori montella perché oggettivamente non ha dato, ma sono anche quello che sostiene che questa squadra sia stata costruita malissimo, con gente presa a caso e senza un disegno tattico e strategico chiaro.



Si è passati da un parafulmine a un altro, se Gattuso farà male tireranno in ballo la sua inesperienza o inadeguatezza


----------



## vanbasten (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gattuso da parte sua ha adesso 8 partite " facili " per fare bene e iniziare a fare punti .
> 
> La squadra non era scarsa prima e non lo sarà a maggio , non erano dei campioni e non lo saranno a maggio... se veramente vogliamo svoltare il passo gattuso andava fatto e adesso occorre un attaccante di livello.



l'attaccante di livello è improbabile a me no che non si riescono a vendere 2 tra bacca, kalinic, silva e cutrone. Ma possono cmq spostare quel budget per una ala sinistra top. Poi tutto si deciderà in base al modulo del nuovo allenatore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che mi manda fuori di testa , a me frega ZERO di giocare bene .
> 
> Io voglio vincere anche di chiappa al 90esimo.



quello che fa l'inter praticamente  il cagliari gioca meglio, l'inter gioca da provinciale, vince e porta a casa i 3 punti e nessuno dice niente. Montella doveva capire che non era il momento del tiki taka perchè oltre ai classici problema tipici di una rosa nuova si è aggiunta la preparazione sbagliata, continuando col suo credo si è inimicato mezzo spogliatoio mentre l'altra metà è totalmente priva di fiducia e grinta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Si è passati da un parafulmine a un altro, se Gattuso farà male tireranno in ballo la sua inesperienza o inadeguatezza


È per questo che non dobbiamo pretendere nulla da Gattuso. Traghetti fino a giugno e non prenda per il culo i tifosi: soltanto questo dobbiamo chiedergli.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Devo dire che ultimamente mi trovavo molto d'accordo con te. Io difendo sempre a spada tratta gli allenatori perchè cambiarli a stagione in corsa porta sempre a disastri, salvo le rarissime eccezioni.
> 
> Però nelle ultime partite l'ho visto molto confuso, ha sconfessato scelte che sembravano granitiche e ha perseverato in esperimenti che a questo punto non si possono più fare. L'anno scorso lo accusavano dell'opposto, ovvero di radicale 433 e di far giocare sempre gli stessi, quest'anno siamo arrivati ai limiti dell'anarchia.
> 
> ...



Adoro gattuso ma ho visto giocare (non-giocare sarebbe più corretto dire ) le sue squadre e devo dire che di idee calcistiche ne ha ben poche da proporre.
Spero evolva e si migliori perchè con lui si va a far la guerra, non a giocare a calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> E ora ridi montella



E' passato da rescindere il proprio contratto tra 6 mesi, a prendere 2 anni di stipendio 

Riderà riderà....


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto
> 
> 
> 
> Vedremo, tutto può essere, ma pensare che la squadra sia peggio dello scorso anno è da TSO



Non lo so, ci sarebbe da discutere. Pasalic e Kucko erano così grami? Deulofeu non era meglio di Calhanoglu? E molto avrei da dire su Bacca in confronto ad Andre Silva eh? Sarò da TSO ma vedo calcio dagli anni 70 e ti assicuro che io un gol come quello che ha fatto Andre Silva giovedi, raccogliendo una punizione scarsa lenta e fiacca di Calhanoglu non lo avevo ancora visto e ho provato pena per il turco... E poi magari rispetto all'anno scorso è migliorata la concorrenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Novembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Montella le ha tentate tutte. Una punta, due punte, dieci punte, due portieri, tre difensori, cinque difensori. Mancava che tentasse di fare giocare il cuoco di Milanello e poi eravamo al completo. Lo volete capire che abbiamo delle PIPPE di giocatori e che se anche arrivasse dal cielo una triade formata da Conte-Ancelotti-Mourinho circondata dagli angeli, questa squadra lotterebbe comunque per il sesto-settimo posto?



no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adoro gattuso ma ho visto giocare (non-giocare sarebbe più corretto dire ) le sue squadre e devo dire che di idee calcistiche ne ha ben poche da proporre.
> *Spero evolva e si migliori perchè con lui si va a far la guerra, non a giocare a calcio*.


A parità di nulla tattico (sia con Montella che con lui), almeno mi accontento di vedere un po' di carattere e un po' di grinta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2017)

Non ci credo, pensavo che Rino avesse detto no..probabilmente lo hanno pressato.

Premessa: era ora che Montella venisse cacciato, risultati a parte non se ne poteva più di prese per il cul0 in conferenza stampa.

Gattuso spero abbia un contratto tipo "passo in prima squadra fino a Giugno e poi eventualmente torno in primavera", non bruciamo tutto come si fece con Inzaghi please.

Rino era la sola scelta in quanto nessuno viene a fare sei mesi, lui era già a contratto e quindi i problemi sono meno. Questa scelta mi fa sperare che a Giugno si ripartirà da un grande nome (salvo miracoli inattesi).

Vai Rino, siamo tutti con Te adesso. Testa bassa e lavorare e almeno tu non pigliarci per il cul0!


----------



## mabadi (27 Novembre 2017)

Ma Gattuso è definitivo o in attesa di nominare un altro tecnico?


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello che fa l'inter praticamente  il cagliari gioca meglio, l'inter gioca da provinciale, vince e porta a casa i 3 punti e nessuno dice niente. Montella doveva capire che non era il momento del tiki taka perchè oltre ai classici problema tipici di una rosa nuova si è aggiunta la preparazione sbagliata, continuando col suo credo si è inimicato mezzo spogliatoio mentre l'altra metà è totalmente priva di fiducia e grinta.



Col cavolo, l'Inda purtroppo ha una difesa che non prende gol da Fantozzi e un centravanti che la butta dentro, noi ce lo sogniamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello è il rammarico più grande, la prima metà della scorsa stagione era più pragmatico, badava al sodo, poi cerco di inserire gente più tecnica come sosa a discapito di locatelli e kucka e inizio il declino, quest'anno invece manco ha provato ad essere pragmatico.



Sembra sia combattuto tra ciò che vorrebbe fare e ciò che deve fare.
Anche lo scorso anno provammo a fare possesso palla costruendo dal basso e giocando a uno all'ora, capitò a metà stagione e per un mese circa, e dopo risultati disastrosi tornammo a giocare come era più saggio e pratico fare cioè difesa bassa e solida, palla a suso e ripartenze fatte bene.
Gioca come puoi perchè come vuoi non puoi, in questo detto tutta la filosofia che dovrebbe avere un allenatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma Gattuso è definitivo o in attesa di nominare un altro tecnico?



Non si è capito , ma quasi sicuramente è fino a Giugno .


----------



## uolfetto (27 Novembre 2017)

se a montella adesso bisogna pagare 3 anni di contratto mi sembra una scelta economicamente incomprensibile, spero (anzi sono quasi sicuro) che non sia così visto che non conosciamo gli esatti termini del contratto


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adoro gattuso ma ho visto giocare (non-giocare sarebbe più corretto dire ) le sue squadre e devo dire che di idee calcistiche ne ha ben poche da proporre.
> Spero evolva e si migliori perchè *con lui si va a far la guerra, non a giocare a calcio*.



Dobbiamo rimontare minimo 10 punti a 2-3 squadre..*siamo GIA' in guerra*..solo un ebete ridacchiante non lo aveva capito e pensava di avere altri 7-8 mesi di lavoro davanti per i suoi schemi..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A parità di nulla tattico (sia con Montella che con lui), almeno mi accontento di vedere un po' di carattere e un po' di grinta.



Beh il cambio andava fatto a priori.
Io ormai avevo perso perfino l'adrenalina del pre-gara da tifoso, ero dimesso.
E i calciatori in campo non erano da meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> se a montella adesso bisogna pagare 3 anni di contratto mi sembra una scelta economicamente incomprensibile, spero (anzi sono quasi sicuro) che non sia così visto che non conosciamo gli esatti termini del contratto



Ma chissenefrega


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Novembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Col cavolo, l'Inda purtroppo ha una difesa che non prende gol da Fantozzi e un centravanti che la butta dentro, noi ce lo sogniamo.



l'inda come la chiami tu ha vinto partite che meritava di pareggiare e ha pareggiato partite che doveva perdere. Vincere aiuta a vincere, almeno cosi dicono. Ci sono stati momenti in cui icardi non segnava da agosto ma la partita veniva decisa o da un subentrante eder o da skriniar o da brozovic quando indovinava la giornata giusta


----------



## mabadi (27 Novembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> se a montella adesso bisogna pagare 3 anni di contratto mi sembra una scelta economicamente incomprensibile, spero (anzi sono quasi sicuro) che non sia così visto che non conosciamo gli esatti termini del contratto



Forse il prolungamento era legato alla zona Champions, magari stava una clausola che prendeva come riferimento il 31.12.2017.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adoro gattuso ma ho visto giocare (non-giocare sarebbe più corretto dire ) le sue squadre e devo dire che di idee calcistiche ne ha ben poche da proporre.
> Spero evolva e si migliori perchè con lui si va a far la guerra, non a giocare a calcio.



Esatto. L'ho scritto anche io in altri commenti. Gattuso garantisce un certi tipo di approccio e di mentalità e, va riconosciuto, è bravissimo a motivare e compattare l'ambiente. L'anno scorso in B ha fatto miracoli per buona parte della stagione nella situazione disperata in cui era.

Ma dal punto di vista del gioco... finora è stata una tragedia. Ottima organizzazione difensiva, questo sì, ma poi nient'altro. Si fa a fare la guerra, come dici tu  Francamente non mi sembra nemmeno che abbiamo la rosa per un gioco del genere, anzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo rimontare minimo 10 punti a 2-3 squadre..*siamo GIA' in guerra*..solo un ebete ridacchiante non lo aveva capito e pensava di avere altri 7-8 mesi di lavoro davanti per i suoi schemi..



Non intendevo guerra nel senso di garra ma nel senso che con gattuso vedremo certemente mordente in campo ma non ci dobbiamo aspettare una fase propositiva programmata e fatta bene.
Montella comunque andava sollevato, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo credo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> fara' massimo 3 partite... e poi devono richiamare per forza Montella...



Non lo so ma c'è il rischio. Stiamo diventando una barzelletta.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Novembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> no



Bene, aspettiamo e vediamo allora...


----------



## Aalpacaaa (27 Novembre 2017)

Giusto esonerare Montella, ma Gattuso al suo posto cosa dovrebbe portare?


----------



## Anguus (27 Novembre 2017)

L'importante è che non ce lo confermino se dovesse raggiungere un 5 o 6 posto in campionato.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

iachini sarebbe stato molto meglio... a palermo gattuso ha perso tutte le partite (e aveva dybala) ; iachini gli subentro' e fece il record dei punti in serie b...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma c'è il rischio. Stiamo diventando una barzelletta.





Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Bene, aspettiamo e vediamo allora...



Ammazza oh , ancora non si è seduto in panchina e già fa schifo ed è da mandare via. 

Certo che il tifoso del Milan è strano , non gli va mai bene niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> iachini sarebbe stato molto meglio... a palermo gattuso ha perso tutte le partite (e aveva dybala) ; iachini gli subentro' e fece il record dei punti in serie b...



 pensavo ti riferissi a Ivan Iachini


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono uno di quelli. Sì, Montella ha frenato l'impeto, ma perché è un cattivo tecnico; anche Gattuso è un cattivo tecnico, però; quindi cosa ti aspetti di vedere? Per non frenare l'impeto serve un tecnico bravo.
> Da Gattuso ci aspettiamo soltanto meno prese per il culo e un traghettare fino a giugno. Ripeto, non abbiamo ingaggiato Guardiola.



Ripeto, nessuno s'aspetta che Gattuso ribalti la squadra come un calzino.
M'aspetto che metta in campo una formazione logica e gente messa a giocare dove rende meglio.
Fatto questo, avremo un quadro più chiaro su quello che è il reale valore della rosa che secondo me non è elevato come molti credono.
Gattuso servirà solo a capire se kessie, calha ed altri sono giocatori che valgono il prezzo pagato o sono solo dei mediocri strapagati.
La scusa o comunque l'ipotesi che fosse montella a frenarne il rendimento è finito.
Se le cose andranno male come ora, sapremo finalmente con chi prendercela


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Ripeto, nessuno s'aspetta che Gattuso ribalti la squadra come un calzino.
> M'aspetto che metta in campo una formazione logica e gente messa a giocare dove rende meglio.
> Fatto questo, avremo un quadro più chiaro su quello che è il reale valore della rosa che secondo me non è elevato come molti credono.
> Gattuso servirà solo a capire se kessie, calha ed altri sono giocatori che valgono il prezzo pagato o sono solo dei mediocri strapagati.
> ...


Beh, certo, mi aspetto un lieve miglioramento con Gattuso, ma non mi aspetto che si centrino gli obiettivi stagionali; Gattuso può giusto portarci in EL, come probabilmente avrebbe fatto anche Montella.


----------



## smallball (27 Novembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Giusto esonerare Montella, ma Gattuso al suo posto cosa dovrebbe portare?


un traghettatore fino a Giugno che faccia capire il vero valore della rosa di questa stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2017)

Sky in defence force per smontella!!! Stanno dicendo di tutto...


----------

